# Hydra Delay



## caiofilipini (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been meaning to build this one for the longest time, and I finally got around to doing it. It sounds beautiful!
The faceplate makes it look very professional (much, much better than my first decals).
Got it with the FV-1 presoldered, very handy!


----------



## JamieJ (May 18, 2021)

I am almost finished my hydra build and scouring the forum for design and mod inspiration. Your build is awesome. I love how all of the nuts on the switches line up (not sure if that was intentional).


----------



## cooder (May 18, 2021)

Mine is in the mail somewhere... can't wait!


----------



## caiofilipini (May 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I am almost finished my hydra build and scouring the forum for design and mod inspiration. Your build is awesome. I love how all of the nuts on the switches line up (not sure if that was intentional).



Thanks, Jamie! It was sort of intentional and probably the only times I managed to align so many! 😂


----------



## caiofilipini (May 18, 2021)

cooder said:


> Mine is in the mail somewhere... can't wait!



It'll be worth the wait, it's a great sounding delay!


----------



## fig (May 18, 2021)

Fantastic! I haven't built any of the FV-1 pedals (yet). I did see that the chip is pre-soldered so that loosens the sphincter a tad, but they are always out of stock so I will put it on the wishlist.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caiofilipini (May 18, 2021)

Thanks, fig! I haven't ventured myself into the SMD world just yet, so I chose the pre-soldered option. It was out of stock for a while, so I waited until it showed up to order it.


----------



## JamieJ (May 18, 2021)

I’ve seen a few SMD soldering tutorials and they make it look so easy but I haven’t tried it myself either. Seems you are okay with your normal soldering iron tip but it’s good to have quite fine solder. I didn’t fancy testing my SMD soldering on a $18 dollar chips so I had mine pre-soldered too.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I’ve seen a few SMD soldering tutorials and they make it look so easy but I haven’t tried it myself either. Seems you are okay with your normal soldering iron tip but it’s good to have quite fine solder. I didn’t fancy testing my SMD soldering on a $18 dollar chips so I had mine pre-soldered too.


If you’re just soldering a single smd chip like on the majority of FV1 boards, your easiest option is probably to just get some solder paste and a cheap toaster oven that you use only for non-food stuff. It’s super easy that way, and you can also use the toaster to cure paints and try DIY powdercoating


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I’ve seen a few SMD soldering tutorials and they make it look so easy but I haven’t tried it myself either. Seems you are okay with your normal soldering iron tip but it’s good to have quite fine solder. I didn’t fancy testing my SMD soldering on a $18 dollar chips so I had mine pre-soldered too.


If you're confident with your soldering, you'll be fine with finer solder. I did a full on SMD project and it went great for the best part. I almost ruined a chip I paid too much for (reflowing it when it wasn't the problem...), but all was working in the end.

I say that, but I also just ordered a VHS board with the chip already soldered


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2021)

Looks fantastic!

I figured it was very intentional based on the carefully positioned pots, but the nut on the stomper cinched the assessment. 

So far all my PedalPCB boards with FV-1 have been ordered pre-soldered. The most recent round I had to sideline the Leprechaun once again due to unavailability of the FV-1. Plenty in the queue to do and the Leap-a-chronic will get its due eventually.


----------



## caiofilipini (May 18, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

